# Classical Music Related Pictures Taken By You



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to start a thread where people can post pictures that they have taken of interesting things and places related to classical music. The only rules are that they were taken by you (not re-posting something you found on the net that you think is interesting), and that they have to be classical music related. Of course, nothing offensive to others (use common sense).

I was at The Lobkowicz Palace in Prague a few weeks ago and took these pictures of some very valuable documents. (Click to enlarge to read the texts below the item.)





I also went to visit Zentralfriedhof in Vienna where Beethoven, Brahms, J. Strauss II and Schubert's final resting places are. But not sure posting pictures of tombstones is a good idea.

Remember, they don't have to be rare pictures that you cannot find on the Internet somewhere but they have to be your pictures because YOU WERE THERE TO TAKE THEM.

Anyhow, let's see your classical music related photos!


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I personally love classical-music-related tourism! I was in Bonn last month and of course took the time to visit the Beethoven birthplace. Here they have on display the famous portrait by Joseph Karl Stieler as well as some actual pianos played by Beethoven. not sure if photos were allowed in this room but oh well...


----------

